# OTTB Mehtala needs rescued from WA killpen



## horsaver (Feb 7, 2012)

I received an email from a very concerned person about a 9 yr old OTTB mare named Mehtala which needs rescued off a feedlot in WA state or she will go to slaughter. Kill buyer wants $400 for her. 

Never mind...I just found out that this mare is safely bailed off the lot.


----------

